# "how Do I... ?" For $300, Alex



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, we are heading out on our first trip this weekend and I have some dumb questions but need good answers first, then the dumb answers.

1. Is an extension cord always needed from the outlet to the TT? Or is there some cord that can be pulled out from the TT for use and then pushed back in for storage?

2. Is a there a clamp on the TT end of the sewer hose to keep it from coming off when in use?

3. Do both gas tanks need to be on or do you use one then switch over to the other? Is there a regulator? And can the tanks be removed for refilling?

Thanks for the help everyone.

Wendy


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

wendy & chuck said:


> Ok, we are heading out on our first trip this weekend and I have some dumb questions but need good answers first, then the dumb answers.
> 
> 1. Is an extension cord always needed from the outlet to the TT? Or is there some cord that can be pulled out from the TT for use and then pushed back in for storage?
> 
> ...


Hi Wendy,

Good questions...definitely answers you need to know before heading out.

1. You should have a black electric cord that pulls out from the side of your trailer. Just plug this into the outlet at a camping site with electrical hookup.

2. The sewer hose should have a plastic fitting on it with hooks. This plastic fitting will connect to the sewer line on your Outback by having the hooks of the plastic fitting slide over the "buttons" on the sewer line.

3. Use one propane tank at a time by turning the metal thingy between them to the one you want to use. If there's propane in it, you'll see a green indicator. If there's no propane, you'll see a red indicator.

Have a great trip!
Eric


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

wendy & chuck said:


> Ok, we are heading out on our first trip this weekend and I have some dumb questions but need good answers first, then the dumb answers.
> 
> 1. Is an extension cord always needed from the outlet to the TT? Or is there some cord that can be pulled out from the TT for use and then pushed back in for storage?
> 
> ...


There is a long cord that comes out of the OB. No extension needed unless for some odd reason you are really far away from the post, but I can't imagine that happening.

There is a coupling end on the sewer hose that hooks to the OB and then you need to buy an end piece to hook into the sewer line at the campground. Some of your better hoses come equipped with this and are worth the money since they are more rigid and make it easier to dump.

Both tanks do not need to be on, but whichever way the valve is turned is the tank that is being used. There is a green indicator to let you know that you still have gas and yes, the tanks can be removed.

Do you have your camper yet? If not, make a list of these questions and get the dealer to show you EVERYTHING during the delivery process. If you have taken delivery, shame on your dealer. Where are you from Wendy?
Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

good questions. and they helped me out as well as we are heading out for the first time this weekend too.


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

I got the extension cord just in case. The sewer hose is still in the box but I will check on the hook things. Good to know all these things.

We bought Campingnut18's TT and he showed us everything he could. I just didn't think to ask these things at the time.

We are from Deatsville, AL which is about 10 miles NW of downtown Montgomery. Thanks for the good answers.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Please save yourself some grief AND STINKY MESS by buying a clamp or nylon fastener and secure the hose to the coupling that attaches to the camper drain. After the hose coming off (and I thought it was secure!), I invested a little bit to make sure it didn't happen again after literally getting my shoes full of sh**.
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

on the new to you 23RS, and







to Outbackers.com.

You are at the right place to get all the answers, so please ask as many question as you want and enjoy the new TT.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

wendy & chuck said:


> Ok, we are heading out on our first trip this weekend and I have some dumb questions but need good answers first, then the dumb answers.
> 
> 1. Is an extension cord always needed from the outlet to the TT? Or is there some cord that can be pulled out from the TT for use and then pushed back in for storage?
> 
> ...


First I'll say a big "Welcome" and Congrats on your new TT. 
There are no dumb questions here and pretty soon you'll be helping out the next round of new OBers.

Then I'll add my $.02 and mention that you should make sure you have a 30A to 15A adapter for your power cord as some campgrounds only have 15A (normal wall socket) plugs and the 30A plug won't fit. The adapter should be such that you can plug the big 3 prong 30A plug into it and plug the other end into a normal house outlet. These are available at your dealer or any RV store.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Wendy & Chuck,
dpthomasjr,

Hi there! You are certainly in the right place for answers and everyone on this forum has been great to me (a newbie) as well.

I wanted to ask both of you if you bought your TT new. If so, you should have received an extensive walk thru that would have answered those questions. My walk-thru took over an hour, then the salesman and the walk-thru guy went over hitch-up and brake controller set-up.

But, if you didn't get this instruction, I'm sure you'll figure everything out. After all, you were smart enough to buy an OB.









Anyway, have fun camping!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi, congrats on your new trailer. I just wanted to say that I agree with everybody else on questions #1 and #2 but for #3, I differ a little on my answer. We leave both of our tanks open because there is an automatic change-over gizmo on it so if one tank runs out, then it automatically changes over to the other one and you don't have to worry about it. I believe that is where the regulator is too. You can/must remove both tanks to refill them.

Edit: I just noticed the age of your trailer and so I don't know if you have the auto-changeover gizmo or not. Sorry.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Did Lemur not offer you 30-day, _on-site_ service with the trailer?









Bob


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

The only problem with keeping the valve in the auto change over is you dont know that youve run out on the first tank and may get low on the second. By switching over manually you know when one tank is empty and can fill it before the second runs out. I tend to be forgetfull so this way at least Im reminded halfway through the supply.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Hi, congrats on your new trailer. I just wanted to say that I agree with everybody else on questions #1 and #2 but for #3, I differ a little on my answer. We leave both of our tanks open because there is an automatic change-over gizmo on it so if one tank runs out, then it automatically changes over to the other one and you don't have to worry about it. I believe that is where the regulator is too. You can/must remove both tanks to refill them.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed the age of your trailer and so I don't know if you have the auto-changeover gizmo or not. Sorry.


This can work, but then when you run out of gas, you are out of gas. I only turn one on and let it empty, switch to the other tank by turning its valve on and then going to get the empty one filled at my convenience. It really stinks to run both tanks dry in the middle of the night when you need the furnace.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

[/quote]

This can work, but then when you run out of gas, you are out of gas. I only turn one on and let it empty, switch to the other tank by turning its valve on and then going to get the empty one filled at my convenience. It really stinks to run both tanks dry in the middle of the night when you need the furnace.
[/quote]

Is this experience talking.....


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

HI,
We bought both adaptor from 30A to 50A and 30A to 15A. Ended up using both at different campsites. But no worries, campgrounds usually carry both to purchase. Make sure you flip campground circuit off before you plug trailer in and then once plugged in, turn circuit on.

We saw new camper of motorhome who attached 'cheap blue sewer' hose that started leaking immediately the first time used. Do yourself a favor and buy a stronger sewer hose and get the screw type adaptor for campground sewer line you will hook into......most campgrounds are strict about the screw type...especially the state parks.....no leakage at sewer hole.

We leave both gas tanks on.

Remember when traveling, anything with propane cannot go through most tunnels so always check your routes.

Most of all, enjoy the Outback. and Yes, it is okay to eat grilled hot dogs every day!!


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

One other thing that I have done and didn't see mentioned is that I bought a big hose clamp to make sure the sewer hose doesn't slip off that plastic gismo that connects to the trailer. I never had it slip, but I never want it to either.

"Why would they sell you a hose spreader if you weren't supposed to spread the hose?" (My favorite part of the movie RV!).

Good luck,
John


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't it also suck to wake up in the middle of the night frozen because your tank ran out and you didn't have the other one open to allow the auto-changeover to work and now you have to go outside, freeze your butt off and do it manually?


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Wendy and Chuck,

You have gotten some great answers from these wonder folks on this forum - (They are the Greatest) -- For my little 2 cents, I have to say the very first time (about 6 weeks ago) we went camping in our TT, out sewer hose did not quite reach to the sewer inlet. So we had to go to walmart to buy a coupling and extra hose. (the problem was we had to pull totally forward on the site to make it level enough) We were lucky to be fairly close to a Wal-Mart!









Cant wait to hear about your first trip out. I hope it is a great experience for you. You know, we are all still learning, and sharing our experiences. That is what's so great about this place. Welcome to the family.

Heidi



WIOutbacker said:


> .
> 
> "Why would they sell you a hose spreader if you weren't supposed to spread the hose?" (My favorite part of the movie RV!).
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Did Lemur not offer you 30-day, _on-site_ service with the trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can find out where he is headed in with his new 27, then yes the service contract can & probably will be enforced.









Sorta kidding, Lamar.









Does anyone want to come up to Moonshine Creek NC tomorrow to watch my husband back in for the first time? Bring beverages, popcorn and your favorite chair. It will probably be quite a show.

Thanks all.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Doesn't it also suck to wake up in the middle of the night frozen because your tank ran out and you didn't have the other one open to allow the auto-changeover to work and now you have to go outside, freeze your butt off and do it manually?


Yes but much less than freezing the rest of the night because you can't get anyone in the campground to wake up and fill your propane tank.

If you are disciplined enough to check your tanks and never let them run out, it will work great for you.

I on the other hand know myself well enough and am lazy enough







to not want to have to think about it.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

wendy & chuck said:


> Does anyone want to come up to Moonshine Creek NC tomorrow to watch my husband back in for the first time? Bring beverages, popcorn and your favorite chair. It will probably be quite a show.
> 
> Thanks all.


Watch out for Gilligan. He has been spotted up there.

Bob


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> The only problem with keeping the valve in the auto change over is you dont know that youve run out on the first tank and may get low on the second. By switching over manually you know when one tank is empty and can fill it before the second runs out. I tend to be forgetfull so this way at least Im reminded halfway through the supply.


Remember when traveling, anything with propane cannot go through most tunnels so always check your routes. This is only partially true. The propane must be shut off at the tank to go through the tunnel.
X2. BTW you can remove one tank at a time for refilling. They also are a nice reserve supply for when your backyard BBQ runs out with the steaks haalf done.LOL
Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Please save yourself some grief AND STINKY MESS by buying a clamp or nylon fastener and secure the hose to the coupling that attaches to the camper drain. After the hose coming off (and I thought it was secure!), I invested a little bit to make sure it didn't happen again after literally getting my shoes full of sh**.
> Darlene


And I was there to witness the event!

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Did Lemur not offer you 30-day, _on-site_ service with the trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, we need to help Lemur brush up on his PDI's.







Might have to get Gilligan to show him how a PDI is preformed.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Please save yourself some grief AND STINKY MESS by buying a clamp or nylon fastener and secure the hose to the coupling that attaches to the camper drain. After the hose coming off (and I thought it was secure!), I invested a little bit to make sure it didn't happen again after literally getting my shoes full of sh**.
> Darlene


And I was there to witness the event!

Reverie
[/quote]

Uh, Reverie, old buddy, old friend!!
YOU witnessed the FIRST time it happened!! I kept forgetting to buy it, and this happened in Statesboro, when I was visiting my oldest son. SECOND pair of ruined shoes!!







Nope, there's not enough bleach in the world..........I don't care HOW expensive the shoes are........ka-chunk in the trash!! After the second time, and me standing out there SHOUTING in a crowded campground with lots of residential campers, "THE WORD" for it, I drove directly to Lowe's (after I changed into clean shoes after washing said feet!) and purchased said clamp!!







Some of us just don't learn the first time around.








Darlene


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

birddog74 said:


> The only problem with keeping the valve in the auto change over is you dont know that youve run out on the first tank and may get low on the second. By switching over manually you know when one tank is empty and can fill it before the second runs out. I tend to be forgetfull so this way at least Im reminded halfway through the supply.


Well, someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but even with both tanks on, the little green indicator goes red when the tank being used goes empty. Even though the full tank is being used, the red shows to indicate an empty tank. It goes green again when the switch is pointed toward the full tank. At least this is what I was taught when we bought our 21 RS years ago....


----------

